# Saar-Hunsrück-Steig



## cpetit (5. März 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ist von euch schon jemand den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig mit dem Rad abgefahren oder kennt jemand Teile der Strecke?

Möchte diesen gerne mal mit dem Rad abfahren.

Hat jemand ein paar Tipps zur Strecke oder Lust selbst mitzufahren.


----------



## Freistiler (5. März 2008)

Ich bin schon große Teile davon gefahren und befahre viele der Trails immer wieder. Sind nämlich ein paar echte Sahnestückchen dabei. Besonders die Premiumwege oder die Runden im Hochwald um Waldhölzbach, Losheim, etc. 
Wenn Du gern mal auf einem technischeren Trail unterwegs bist gibt's da ein paar Herausforderungen. Schluchtenpfad z. B. wobei man da gewisse Leidensfähigkeit mitbringen sollte, da einige Tragepassagen dabei sind. 
Ich bin an die Wege geraten, indem ich mir einfach mal etwas Kartenmaterial und Wegbeschreibungen in Losheim direkt am See am Infoschalter gekauft habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackieB (5. März 2008)

Hi,

bin den SHS von Reidelbach (bei Wadrill) zum Stausee Nonnweiler gefahren. Ist ne tolle Strecke mit hohem Trail-Anteil und ohne
Schiebepassagen. Und vor allem sind hier wenig Spaziergänger im Weg.

Gruss Achim


----------



## cpetit (5. März 2008)

Habe mir die Wanderkarte "Naturpark Saar-Hunsrück mit Saar-Hunsrück-Steig"  von LvermGeo gekauft. Gehören diese Trails die ihr beschrieben habt zum "Saar-Hunsrück-Steig" ?

Hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## 007ike (5. März 2008)

bin mal vom Nonnweiler Stausee bis zum Erbeskopf den Weg langs gefahren. Wirklich toll! Nix los, erst am Erbeskopf und viele, viele Trails. Zum Teil aber nicht fahrbar wegen zu viel Schlamm! Spaß machts aber!


----------



## Freistiler (5. März 2008)

Das meiste gehört dazu, ja. Viele Premiumwege sind auch gleichzeitig als Teil der Hunsrück-Runde gekennzeichnet, wie z. B. Tafelrunde in der Saarschleife...


----------



## JackieB (5. März 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> Habe mir die Wanderkarte "Naturpark Saar-Hunsrück mit Saar-Hunsrück-Steig"  von LvermGeo gekauft. Gehören diese Trails die ihr beschrieben habt zum "Saar-Hunsrück-Steig" ?
> 
> Hört sich doch gut an.



... klar, war der mit SHS ausgezeichnete Wanderweg.  
Der geht von Reidelbach über die Hochwaldalm, Grimburgerhof,
an der Wadrill entlang, Gusenburg, Hermeskeil,                            Stausee Nonnweiler.


----------



## cpetit (5. März 2008)

Danke für die tolle Streckenbeschreibung.

Werde mich mal an die Arbeit machen wo ich am besten starte und wie ich wieder zurück komme. 

Der Weg geht ja bis Idar-Oberstein.


----------



## JackieB (5. März 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> Danke für die tolle Streckenbeschreibung.
> 
> Werde mich mal an die Arbeit machen wo ich am besten starte und wie ich wieder zurück komme.
> 
> Der Weg geht ja bis Idar-Oberstein.




...von IdarO kannst Du mit der Bahn zurück 
fahren bis Türkismühle.


----------



## fissenid (5. März 2008)

Hallo

bin den SHS von Orscholz bis Britten gefahren. Wirklich tolle Stücke dabei. Viele Trails wenig "Autobahn"... es lohnt sich


----------



## cpetit (6. März 2008)

Freu mich jetzt schon drauf.

Werde die Strecke in den Osternferien mal begutachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (6. März 2008)

prinzipiell hätt ich an der Strecke auch interesse...


----------



## cpetit (6. März 2008)

Wann würde es denn bei dir am besten gehen?


----------



## Tobilas (6. März 2008)

Moin, Christian!
Hier ein interessanter Bericht über die Tour: heavy, heavy !
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.11441/Mountainbike.11441.html
Gruß
Roland


----------



## chris84 (6. März 2008)

nunja, termin is im moment schwierig... ich würd auf jeden Fall auf trockenere Bodenbedindungen warten, damit man das auch voll genießen kann ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2008)

wenn ihr fahrt bin cih und da anhänger bestimmt dabei ;-)
lg david habe aber nch nichts davon geört


----------



## Ghost_Biker_IGB (6. März 2008)

Hallo Junga also auf so ein Ründchen hätt ich auch lust gute Vorbereitung für meine Herbest 3000km Tour.
Also sagt bescheid fahre mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (7. März 2008)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Moin, Christian!
> Hier ein interessanter Bericht über die Tour: heavy, heavy !
> http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.11441/Mountainbike.11441.html
> Gruß
> Roland



Danke Roland, für den Link.

Am Wochenende werde ich mir die Tour mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und anfangen zu planen. Werde vermutlich zuerst mal die kleinere Strecke nach Trier im Frühling angehen und die große dann im Sommer wenn es wieder länger hell ist.


----------



## Tobilas (7. März 2008)

Jo, die hier ist ja schon ziemlich heftig, da biste den ganzen Tag unterwegs...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## rofl0r (7. März 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> ...Werde vermutlich zuerst mal die kleinere Strecke nach Trier im Frühling angehen und die große dann im Sommer wenn es wieder länger hell ist.



Aloha,

also das ist direkt vor meiner Haustuer. Die Teilstrecke: Hermeskeil - Kell am See - Ruwertal - Trier (47km) ist (vor allem in dieser Fartrichtung) recht locker. Du hast max 400-500hm bergauf, die umgekehrte Fahrtrichtung hat es laessig mindestens doppelt so viele 
Ab dem Ruwertal ist es auch nicht mehr wirklich interessant, da geht es dann nur noch darum nach Trier zum HBF zu kommen, wenn man denn da hin mag. Zum Tragen ist da auch nix. Alles geschmeidig fahrbar.
Ich bin eigentlich immer rund um den Roesterkopf unterwegs, also Osburger Forst bis rueber nach Kell/Reinsfeld. Da fahre ich aber weniger am Hochmoor/Knueppeldamm rum, da ist mitunter viel *Fussverkehr*. Eher dann auf Kell zu Richtung Ruwerquelle oder so.
Falls es mehr Leute werden, wuerde mich die Tour auch interessieren


----------



## thunderbee04 (11. März 2008)

@rofl0r. Bin ihn mal in der Richtung von Kell abgewandert. War letzten Sommer auch desöfteren in deinem Revier unterwegs, bin dann immer aus dem Ruwertal hochgefahren. Leider kenne ich nicht gerade so tolle Trails in dem Gebiet, eher mehr Waldwege.


----------



## rofl0r (11. März 2008)

thunderbee04 schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich nicht gerade so tolle Trails in dem Gebiet, eher mehr Waldwege.



Wir haben leider auch fast nur normale Waldwege, dafuer aber *viel Gegend* und viel Wald. Das Gebiet um den Roesterkopf ist vom Ruwertal bis Hermeskeil rueber sehr auf auf Tourismus ausgelegt. Im Sommer werden wir immer von den Nachbarn mit den gelben Nummernschildern ueberfallen...fuer die ist der Hunsrueck sowas wie fuer uns die Alpen


----------



## thunderbee04 (11. März 2008)

Das habe ich schon gemerkt!  ...aber das Waldgebiet ist schon klasse. Die ein oder andere Tour werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder dorthin machen!


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. März 2008)

@ cpetit

hallo christian, 

wenn du die tour fährst, gib bitte bescheid, dann gebe ich dir mein garmin mit, um die strecke aufzuzeichnen. wäre super. 
zum mitfahren, habe ich diese jahr keine zeit und beine :-((


----------



## cpetit (13. Mai 2008)

So Jungs und Mädels, die Planung steht.

Es stehen 3 Termine für die Tour bereit. Der Termin der die meisten Einträge bekommt, an dem wird gestartet.

Bitte nur Eintragen wer auch wirklich Lust hat dort mitzufahren.
Die Tour startet in Mettlach und endet in Trier. Rückfahrt nach Mettlach übernimmt die Deutsche Bahn wer will. 

Hier kann man sich die Termine  anschauen.


----------



## fissenid (14. Mai 2008)

HallO!

wie lange ist denn die geplante Strecke ??? Habe die OVL-Datei von Orscholz bis Trier, das sind 100km und 2500 hm......

anbei die Datei!!

Gruß
Dominik

(Datei ist leider zu groß.... bei Interesse kann ich sie per Mail schicken)


----------



## cpetit (14. Mai 2008)

Ja, mach mal bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (14. Mai 2008)

Fuer 100KM mit 2500Hm ist meine mentale Bergschwaeche zu stark, selbst wenn ich nur bis Osburg (da wohne ich) mitfahre, sinds 80KM mit ganz vielen HM. Also die letzten 30KM kenne ich, sind Forstwege wo man gut vorran kommt. Aber auf dem ersten Abschnitt isses heftiger zum Teil mit schieben. Wir haben da bei Mettlach mal ne Tour gemacht, ich kann die Abtei-Brauerei waermstens empfehlen


----------



## fissenid (14. Mai 2008)

cpetit schrieb:


> Ja, mach mal bitte.





http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.11441/Mountainbike.11441.html

und hier gibt es auch alle Abschnitte als GPX Datei!!!
http://www.saar-hunsrueck-steig.de/abschnitte.html


----------



## cpetit (20. Mai 2008)




----------



## cpetit (23. Mai 2008)

Zur Zeit sieht meine Planung so aus:

Werde mit Klot und Gilbert die Strecke am 31.05. zum Teil abfahren und am 07.06. vermutlich die ganze Strecke.

Wer also Lust hat nur ein Teil der Strecke zu fahren.
Kann sich per Email melden.

Am 07.06 schlage ich vor mit der Bahn nach Mettlach anzureisen ab Saarlouis. Könnten uns dann das Saar-Pfalz-Ticket holen für  25 Euro. Wäre für jeden etwa 5 Euro dann.


----------



## chris84 (23. Mai 2008)

ich müsste wohl gucken dass ich irgendwie mit nem Auto nach Mettlach oder Saarlouis komme. Mit der Bahn von SLS nach Mettlach könnt ich als Student aber umsonst fahren  

Start wäre dann praktisch in Mettlach, ziel in Trier, seh ich das Richtig? Von Trier wieder nach Mettlach zu kommen sollte dann denk ich auch noch irgendwie zu schaffen sein, an Mosel und Saar entlang, sind etwa 40km. Oder halt mit der Bahn. 

der Steig hat etwa 100km, seh ich das richtig? Wenn wir da starten, müssen wir dann komplett fahren, oder besteht die möglichkeit da früher abzuzweigen? Wieviel Zeit ist für den kompletten Steig etwa anzusetzen?


----------



## cpetit (23. Mai 2008)

Start ist in Orscholz.

Wie lange wir brauchen hängt an der Leistung die wir bringen.

Wie schon mal geschrieben, müssen wir die Strecke nicht bis zum Schluß fahren. Es kann jeder Zeit abgebrochen werden und bis zu einem Bahnhof sind es meisten 10-15 km.

Die anderen haben für die ganze Strecke etwa 12  Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## cpetit (30. Mai 2008)

Werde morgen mit Klot ein Teil der Strecke abfahren.

Wer noch lust hat kann sich ja melden.

Treffpunkt ist um 09:15 der Bahnhof in Mettlach.

Werde mit dem RB Zug anreisen der um 09:15 in Mettlach ankommt. Ticket geht für 5 Leute.


----------



## cpetit (2. Juni 2008)

So, Jungs und Mädels,

wie sieht es nächste Woche aus.

Ist jeder noch dabei die sich für den 07.06. eingetragen haben?

Bin die Strecke von Mettlach bis Waldhölzbach abgefahren mit Klot. Fand die Strecke super. Bericht und Fotos folgen auf www.alpencross.com sobald Scotty sie ins Netz gestellt hat.

Hätte vielleicht eine kleine Änderung. Würde gerne den Start an Kell am See verlegen und von dort aus nach Orscholz fahren. Dann hätten wir weniger hoch zu schieben und wir würden mehr runter als hinauf fahren.

Wer kommt alles mit dem Auto.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal die eure Email-Adresse zukommen lassen die mitfahren wollen.


----------



## Nafets190 (5. Juni 2008)

Klingt ja geil eure Tour,

bin leider momentan nicht so fit wie ich gerne wäre!
Wünsche euch gutes Wetter.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2008)

ja und eine woche danach .... : 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=270925


----------



## infola (9. Juni 2008)

Seid ihr die Tour inzwischen gefahren? Wenn ja, berichtet doch mal kurz.

Insbesondere die Fahrbarkeit des Abschnitts zwischen Weiskirchen und Nonnweiler würde mich interessieren.


----------



## cpetit (10. Juni 2008)

Die zweite Tour am 07.06. ist leider ausgefallen wegen mangelnder Teilnahme.

Leider sind die Leute die sich für den 07.06. gemeldet haben alle abgesprungen und alleine wollte ich nicht. 

Bin bis jetzt nur die Strecke von Mettlach nach Waldhölzbach gefahren.
Klot und mir hat sie sehr gut gefallen.

Demnächst starte ich aber wieder einen Versuch.


----------



## JackieB (10. Juni 2008)

infola schrieb:


> Seid ihr die Tour inzwischen gefahren? Wenn ja, berichtet doch mal kurz.
> 
> Insbesondere die Fahrbarkeit des Abschnitts zwischen Weiskirchen und Nonnweiler würde mich interessieren.




Hallo,

Die Strecke Weiskirchen-Nonnweiler ist echt geil zu fahren. Viele Trails, sehr abwechslungsreich, fast durchgängig fahrbar. Am besten fährt man am Kurzentrum los. Oder umgekehrt am Stausee Nonnweiler.

Gruss Achim


----------



## JackieB (10. Juni 2008)

infola schrieb:


> Seid ihr die Tour inzwischen gefahren? Wenn ja, berichtet doch mal kurz.
> 
> Insbesondere die Fahrbarkeit des Abschnitts zwischen Weiskirchen und Nonnweiler würde mich interessieren.




Hallo,

Die Strecke Weiskirchen-Nonnweiler ist echt geil zu fahren. Viele Trails, sehr abwechslungsreich, fast durchgängig fahrbar. Am besten fährt man am Kurzentrum los. Oder umgekehrt am Stausee Nonnweiler.

Gruss Achim


----------



## infola (11. Juni 2008)

Das hört sich doch mal sehr gut an. Werd die Strecke wohl bei Gelegenheit mal austesten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tintin33 (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo.
Hab vor den Steig im August zu biken.
Hab diese Seite gefunden.Dort ist der Steig sehr gut beschrieben.Und GPS Daten kann man sich auch runterladen.

http://www.wanderkompass.de/fernwanderweg/saarland/saar-hunsruck-steig.html

Kann jmd mal Bilder posten?Und hat jemand Tipps für Übernachtungen?
Klappt das mit dem Gepäcktransport?

Sers 

Wolly


----------



## mikeee (19. April 2015)

Tintin33 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Hab vor den Steig im August zu biken.
> Hab diese Seite gefunden.Dort ist der Steig sehr gut beschrieben.Und GPS Daten kann man sich auch runterladen.
> 
> ...




Hey,

mir ist bewusst, dass ich einen alten Thread raushole und das ganze schon fast 7 Jahre her ist.
Aber bist du die Tour inzwischen gefahren bzw. hast Tipps für die Übernachtungen/Gepäcktransport?

Grüße
mikeee


----------

